# Is cycling worth a divorce?



## gavroche (12 Jan 2012)

I don't think so but I am getting fed up with my wife having a go at me everytime she sees me in my cycling gear!
Just done 30 miles this afternoon and my wife was at home when I got back ( I usually try to get back and shower, before she gets home).
I got the riot act for going out like that. Like what? I am bloody cycling not meeting the Queen!
Does anyone has a wife like mine who hates cycling?


----------



## Dayvo (12 Jan 2012)

Just ask her what the problem is.

If she's fat and unfit, tell her to get out on the bike and exercise.

If she's hot and fit, give up cycling!


----------



## MontyVeda (12 Jan 2012)

well not being a fan of cycling gear myself... I'm in two minds. Maybe you should go out in normal clothes and then change when you get round the corner, and do the same before you
get back?


----------



## Blue (12 Jan 2012)

Tell her to get a life of her own - so that she doesn't have to get involved with yours.


----------



## yello (12 Jan 2012)

Are you serious? Is that the usual response? Perhaps she had a bad day. Take her a glass of wine and ask her about her day. Or ask her what the problem is because it seems a bit strange to go off at you over what you're wearing. It's not like you're a child.

For me, it wouldn't be about cycling. I'd resent anyone telling me what I can or can't wear, or what I can or can't do. That could well be a divorce issue for me! But PLEASE don't take that as advice!


----------



## screenman (12 Jan 2012)

It is all about the training, I married mine when she was 17 and have put the last 37 years into getting her trained properly. She is absolutely perfect in every way and standing behind me, Ouch!!


----------



## brokenflipflop (12 Jan 2012)

gavroche said:


> I don't think so but I am getting fed up with my wife having a go at me everytime she sees me in my cycling gear!
> Just done 30 miles this afternoon and my wife was at home when I got back ( I usually try to get back and shower, before she gets home).
> I got the riot act for going out like that. Like what? I am bloody cycling not meeting the Queen!
> Does anyone has a wife like mine who hates cycling?


Gavroche. What the hell's wrong with you man. When I return from a ride my wife has got Sunday dinner (lunch for southerners) ready, my Sunday Mail from the shop and the "Muc Off" ready for the bike when I dismount (I do help her clean my bike - we do it together). She even has the for-thought to text or ring me to see if she has timed the dinner for my return correctly.

I have bought her a bike and hopefully she will be coming out with me soon but she will need to come up with a good contingency about my dinner before she does.

Hope this helps - possibly show this to your wife to help enlighten/motivate her to look after her man.


----------



## MontyVeda (12 Jan 2012)

to be fair if my bird ever came home wearing animal print clothing I'd go up the wall. Can't stand animal prints.


----------



## gavroche (12 Jan 2012)

Yeh, may be she just had a bad day. Mind you, I did wash the dishes and made the bed before I left. What more can a man do?


----------



## sheddy (12 Jan 2012)

She's worried that other women will lust after your meat and two veg.
Solution: lose the lycra and wear ordinary clothes with a wicking base layer


----------



## derrick (12 Jan 2012)

My wife laughed at me when i first wore bib shorts,said she would never go out with me wearing them, took the pee something rotten, but she now wears them aswell, she don't take the pee anymore, and we ride together,
But i must admit she looks better in them than i do.


----------



## CopperCyclist (12 Jan 2012)

My wife is perfect. She will retain this qualification whilst I am still allowed to buy a new Cube Agree Di2 next month!


----------



## VamP (12 Jan 2012)

Ah this thread is useless without pictures.


----------



## brokenflipflop (12 Jan 2012)

gavroche said:


> Yeh, may be she just had a bad day. Mind you, I did wash the dishes and made the bed before I left. What more can a man do?


Jesus !


----------



## MattHB (12 Jan 2012)

I'm probably not the one to advise as I'm just wrapping up my 2nd divorse at only 37, so take my opinions with a pinch of salt. But if someone isn't prepared to accept you for who you are then maybe they aren't the one. If the house workload is enormous with lots of kids etc and she feels she needs a hand then compromise is the answer. But you seem to be trying to help out fairly as it is.

I find a lot of people can get jealous of someone who has a hobby or pastime that requires 'me' time, but generally those people aren't willing to get off their (normally ample) behinds and do something for themselves. 

Before it gets too bad the only thing to do is talk about it, with some help if you can.

Good luck. It's no fun.


----------



## Matthew_T (12 Jan 2012)

screenman said:


> It is all about the training, I married mine when she was 17 and have put the last 37 years into getting her trained properly. She is absolutely perfect in every way and standing behind me, Ouch!!


 Any pressure here?


----------



## markharry66 (12 Jan 2012)

I used to have a wife devoted to shopping eating cakes and spending my money. Me time wasnt allowed and her time was the thing that mattered. About two years ago I shed 14 stones of waste now I am happy single slim happy and have time to myself without shopping every weekend. Best couple of k I ever spent.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jan 2012)

Is it the fact that you are going cycling that bothers her or just what you are wearing?


----------



## gavroche (12 Jan 2012)

I think it is just the lycra to be fair but it was invented for a good reason. When sitting on the bike, it looks ok. I must admit that off the bike it is not flattering.


----------



## Gbola (12 Jan 2012)

First: Cycling is not worth a divorce. 2nd: Do you devote enough attention to her as mush as you devote to your bicycle? if No, try to devote more attention to her. 3rd: when you are with her, do you talk excessively about cycling or not? if so, try not to mention cycling when you are having couple time, try to talk about things that involves both of you. Talk over it with her please


----------



## lukesdad (12 Jan 2012)

sig line


----------



## Fran143 (12 Jan 2012)

lukesdad said:


> sig line


 
Ld, you are married to a Scottish Lass.....never get any hassle fae them!


----------



## lukesdad (12 Jan 2012)

Fran143 said:


> Ld, you are married to a Scottish Lass.....never get any hassle fae them!


Lovely they are too, once they re house trained


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jan 2012)

gavroche said:


> I think it is just the lycra to be fair but it was invented for a good reason. When sitting on the bike, it looks ok. I must admit that off the bike it is not flattering.


I was once on holiday with a slim female friend and we called in at a supermarket in Dolgellau to buy food and drink. It was my turn to do the shopping while she watched the bikes and she couldn't understand why I was reluctant to go into the store because I was wearing lycra cycling kit. I was happy when I was on my bike, but it felt really odd walking around dressed like that! 

I tried explaining that she looked really good in her kit, whereas I just looked like a fat middle-aged man wearing a codpiece! She told me not to be silly so I went in and was stretching up to get something off a high shelf when I turned my head and spotted two women pointing at my nether regions from the other end of the aisle. I rushed to the checkout and fled from the store as soon as I could!


----------



## gavroche (12 Jan 2012)

1. I did say that cycling is not worth a divorce .
2. My life does not revolve around the bike and I don't spend all my time talking about it.
To be honest, we are going through a bad financial patch at the moment so I guess that is the reason for her short temper.


----------



## Alun (12 Jan 2012)

Reciprocate by offering your wife advice on her clothing, I'm sure she will appreciate it !


----------



## phil_hg_uk (12 Jan 2012)

Alun said:


> Reciprocate by offering your wife advice on her clothing, I'm sure she will appreciate it !


 
 I am sure that will go down well


----------



## Fran143 (12 Jan 2012)

Alun said:


> Reciprocate by offering your wife advice on her clothing, I'm sure she will appreciate it !


 
Although this made me laugh I'd certainly say it is not the route to take! Guys and advice on clothes....not unless you are Gok....even then......


----------



## Fran143 (12 Jan 2012)

gavroche said:


> 1. I did say that cycling is not worth a divorce .
> 2. My life does not revolve around the bike and I don't spend all my time talking about it.
> To be honest, we are going through a bad financial patch at the moment so I guess that is the reason for her short temper.


 
I find fault in others at times when I am unhappiest with myself,it's always easier to criticise or lash out than admit I may be having a wee troubled spell....not always hormonal but normally linked to lack of chocolate and digits on scales...oh and work, house, family. So perhaps as you say, the two of you have things going on that can cause reactions and tensions in areas where they probably shouldn't exist. Keep positive though.


----------



## Red Light (12 Jan 2012)

Why bicycles are better than women:

A bicycle is ready to go anytime, anywhere.
Bicycles know when to keep quiet.
You don't have to spend the night with a bicycle after you've ridden it.
It's OK to pay for bicycles, you don't have to hang around trying to persuade a free one to let you ride it.
You don't have to stay up till 2am discussing your relationship with your bicycle.
Bicycles don't get pregnant.
You can ride your Bicycle any time of the month.
Bicycles don't have parents.
Bicycles don't whine unless something is really wrong.
You can share your Bicycle with your friends.
A bike won't laugh if you fall off.
A bike doesn't care whether or not you take precautions.
Bicycles don't care how many other Bicycles you've ridden.
When riding, you and your Bicycle can arrive at the same time.
Bicycles don't care how many other Bicycles you have.
Bicycles don't care if you look at other Bicycles.
Bicycles don't care if you buy Bicycle magazines.
You'll never hear, "Surprise, you are going to own a new Bicycle" unless you go out to buy one yourself.
If your Bicycle goes flat you can fix it.
If your Bicycle is too loose you can tighten it.
If your Bicycle is misaligned, you don't have to discuss politics with it.
You don't have to be jealous of the guy who works on your Bicycle.
If you say bad things to your Bicycle, you don't have to apologize before you ride it again.
You can ride your Bicycle as long as you want and it won't get sore.
You can stop riding your Bicycle as soon as you want and it won't get frustrated.
Your parents won't remain in touch with your old bicycle after you dump it.
Bicycles don't get headaches.
Bicycles don't insult you if you're a bad rider.
Your Bicycle never wants a night out with the other Bicycles.
Bicycles don't care if you're late.
You don't have to take a shower before you ride your bicycle.
If your Bicycle doesn't look good you can paint it or get better parts.
You can ride your Bicycle the first time you meet it, without having to take it to dinner, see a movie, or meet its mother.
When in mixed company, you can talk about what a great ride you had the last time you were on your Bicycle.


----------



## Fran143 (12 Jan 2012)

Red Light said:


> Why bicycles are better than women:
> 
> A bicycle is ready to go anytime, anywhere.
> Bicycles know when to keep quiet.
> ...


 

You have got to be single!


----------



## funnymummy (12 Jan 2012)

Why bicycles are better then men....



Bicycles don't blech, snore or fart.
A bicycle never get "too tired".
Bicycles don't leave dirty socks and/or underwear all over the floor.
Bicycles don't work late.
Your Bicycle stays as clean as you want it to.
Bicycles don't have parents .
Bicycles don't get man flu.
A bicycle never tries to be in control.
Bicycles let you know when something is wrong.
A bicycle does not worry obsessively about the size of its crank.
Bicycles don't get overweight, except as per your convenience.
A bicycle will never ask "Are you gaining weight?"
A bicycle will never dump you for a younger, sexier rider.
If your Bicycle goes flat, you can fix it.
If your Bicycle is too loose, you can tighten it.
You can check out the guy who works on your Bicycle.
If you say bad things to your Bicycle, you don't have to apologize before you ride it again.
Your Bicycle always has time for you.
Bicycles don't complain and don't ride away from you when the road gets rough.
Bicycles don't watch TV.
Bicycles don't shave.
Bicycles don't leave a mess in the kitchen or bathroom.
Bicycles are better protection in a bad neighborhood.
If you don't like the size of your bicycle you can get a new one.
You can try out as many bikes as you like before you get your own.
You don't have to feed your bicycle.
Bicycles never argue, you are always right.
Bicycles never wake you up in the middle of the night, for any reason.
Bicycles never try to show you off to their friends.
Bicycles don't come home drunk after a night out with its buddies.
Bicycles don't sneak around with other bicycles.
Bicycles don't care what you look like or what your age is.
Bicycles don't care and don't comment about what you spend your money on.
Bicycles don't care if you have to work late.
When you go riding, your bicycle doesn't care if other bicycles are bigger or out of town.
You don't have to explain to a bike if you don't feel like a ride.
Bicycles never put you down.
Bicycles don't complain if you wear "sensible" clothes.
Bicycles don't have egos.
Bicycles don't refuse to ask for directions when they're lost.
Bicycles don't need remote control units.
When you're lost you don't have to argue with it about stopping for directions.
When it's going too fast into a curve you can slow it down.
When you need someone to ride with it's happy to go.
You buy the tools it needs; it doesn't buy tools that never get used.
You don't have to explain to it the need for matching jersey and shorts.
You don't have to continually assure it that its crank length is just right.
You determine the length and frequency of the rides, and you're always on top.
It never finishes before you do.
It doesn't complain about you going out to dinner with your women friends rather than staying at home with it.
You never get helpful suggestions from its mother.
It will ride with you even on Super Bowl Sunday.
It never complains if you put on a few pounds.
When its dysfunctional you know how to get it fixed (and know that it can be fixed).
If you decide to get a new bicycle you don't have to give up more than half of everything you have.
It will never earn more that you do for the same job just because it's a bicycle.
It never spends a "night out with the bikes" and comes home with a strange rash on its saddle.
It will never turn into a beer bellied blob of metal on the couch in front of the TV.


----------



## screenman (12 Jan 2012)

Joking aside, my wife often tells me to get out on the bike. She is also the one that encourages me to buy a new one when the need arises. This time she is not behind me, I know I have been lucky to have her.

Money what is mine is ours and what is hers is hers, she tells me this is how the stuff works.


----------



## Archie_tect (12 Jan 2012)

brokenflipflop said:


> Jesus !


What?


----------



## cyberknight (12 Jan 2012)

Gbola said:


> First: Cycling is not worth a divorce. 2nd: Do you devote enough attention to her as mush as you devote to your bicycle? if No, try to devote more attention to her. 3rd: when you are with her, do you talk excessively about cycling or not? if so, try not to mention cycling when you are having couple time, try to talk about things that involves both of you. Talk over it with her please


+1


----------



## slowmotion (12 Jan 2012)

screenman said:


> It is all about the training, I married mine when she was 17 and have put the last 37 years into getting her trained properly. She is absolutely perfect in every way and standing behind me, Ouch!!


 Great post screenman. Thanks.


----------



## screenman (12 Jan 2012)

As for being embarrassed about wearing lycra, a pair of rolled up socks gives some guys a lot more confidence.


----------



## paddy01 (12 Jan 2012)

screenman said:


> As for being embarrassed about wearing lycra, a pair of rolled up socks gives some guys a lot more confidence.


 
Trust me, I don't look any better in lycra for the addition of a fake pair of bristols.


----------



## G-Zero (12 Jan 2012)

My missus is normally very good and runs as much as I cycle, but she caught me off guard a couple of weeks before Christmas with an unexpected whinge. It was only unexpected as I normally anticipate them.

I'd commuted both ends of the day for the whole week, with rucsac, in the dark and in whatever atrocious weather was thrown at me that week and was really looking forward to an offroad, daylight leisure ride on the Sunday; and got nagged for always being out on my bike ??

I worked it out that it was probably a month since the last time I was on it for pleasure rather than commuting.

Anyway, by the time I got back she was speaking again.


----------



## screenman (12 Jan 2012)

Speaking again, beware it is a ploy she is after something.


----------



## Bicycle (12 Jan 2012)

A bicycle will never bring you a cup of tea. 
A bicycle will never say it loves you.
I love my bicycles, but only in the way I love a car or a piece of music or a building.
Bollocks to bicycles; keep the marriage.
If you can keep both, all the better. If it's a choice, there is no choice.
(Unless you made a solemn promise to nurture and love your bicycle in good times and in bad - which I doubt)


----------



## colly (12 Jan 2012)

Gav, you say 'she is always complaining' about it. How long has she been grumbling about it? Days? Months? Years?

I wouldn't dream of moaning at my Mrs when she is dressed to go to volleyball or off to yoga. She would be understandably upset. Why would I deliberately put down my wife and make her feel bad about herself?
Perhaps more to the point why does your Mrs feel she has to make you feel bad about yourself?

I'm not sure what I would do if I had the same. Piss taking I get. Mrs, kids, partners of kids, but that's ok. It's done in good humour and even with affection. Besides..........I don't give a stuff. But I really can not imagine anyone getting seriously upset about my cycling gear.

More going on here than meets the eye.

Next time she gets dressed up to go to work or out for the evening try going off on one and have a rant about how crap she looks. When she gets out of her pram or upset ask her why. Ask her also why she feels it's ok for her to do the same when you go out.

Ok scrap that last idea, maybe not such a good plan.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (12 Jan 2012)

Just ignore her and get on with what you want to do ..


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jan 2012)

the reason mrs ian likes me cycling is that when I am out on the bike she knows I am not boozing it up and/or getting in trouble at the football.


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (12 Jan 2012)

Fran143 said:


> I find fault in others at times when I am unhappiest with myself,it's always easier to criticise or lash out than admit I may be having a wee troubled spell....not always hormonal but normally linked to lack of chocolate and digits on scales...oh and work, house, family. So perhaps as you say, the two of you have things going on that can cause reactions and tensions in areas where they probably shouldn't exist. Keep positive though.


+1.

Any man who has been living with a woman long enough should know that their questions and comments must not be interpreted literally, as in "Do I look good in this outfit?" is generally not seeking an assessment, but an approval. Unfortunately imho she is nearly certainly unhappy about something, most likely related to you, but your lycra quite likely has little to do with it.


----------



## totallyfixed (13 Jan 2012)

Not helpful I know, but I have the opposite problem, when I don't feel like riding my better half comes down the stairs dressed in lycra and suddenly it's a good idea again.
A couple of days ago we were just setting out on a ride when we stopped to talk to the neighbours and I mentioned that going out wasn't always easy and she said it ought to be following that. She had a point.
Get your other half on a bike even if it is low key stuff and ride with her, makes life a whole lot easier.


----------



## Alun (13 Jan 2012)

Try the direct approach, ask her "What is wrong?" she will say "Nothing". There is your answer. No problem!


----------



## gavintc (13 Jan 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> Get your other half on a bike even if it is low key stuff and ride with her, makes life a whole lot easier.


 
It was my wife that got me into using a bike as something more than a quick local trip. However, be prepared for double the expense. She now has a taste for Pinarello, Assos etc.


----------



## Red Light (13 Jan 2012)

Alun said:


> Try the direct approach, ask her "What is wrong?" she will say "Nothing". There is your answer. No problem!



Such a complicated word in a relationship, "nothing". The only thing it doesn't mean in that context is nothing.


----------



## Red Light (13 Jan 2012)

ianrauk said:


> the reason mrs ian likes me cycling is that when I am out on the bike she knows I am not boozing it up and/or getting in trouble at the football.



You mean some people do actually go cycling when they say they are popping out for a while, bike in hand? ;-)


----------



## BluesDave (13 Jan 2012)

Did you know that women thrive on confrontation and arguement. They simply can't resist contradictory discourse. I have never yet met a woman who can go for 48 hours without objecting to something, moaning about something, contradicting something or trying to pick an arguement about something.
For three months in three separate relationships over the last twelve years I timed it whenever I noticed a pattern. Men on the other hand like peace and quiet and mostly hate that kind of thing.
Whilst it is true that women are under more presssure than ever due to the changing of their role in society and the home I do not believe it excuses the behaviour.
No creature is supposed to keep the same partner for life, they are not genetically programmed to but we do because we get used to one person, it becomes habit, better the devil you know, we don't want to upset the kids, it'd cost too much money/ hassle to undo the arrangement etc.
I would be much happier and have a much more peaceful life if I was single as would many people however in many cases it's just not practical.
A woman will always find something to moan and nag about if it wasn't cycling or the way you are dressed when you cycle it would be something else.
Indeed if there is nothing for them to moan about they will actively look for or invent something and the range of subjects is astonishing also quite often nothing to do with the situation or task in hand so therefore totally illogical.
Although men do sometimes moan it is usually justified and they do not display this ridiculous unseemly behaviour.
I am afraid that's just the way things are, it's the way things have always been. You are not going to change it even if you gave her fifty million pounds.
Your choice is either put up and shut up or get out of the situation there is no middle ground.
Whatever you want to do or how you want to do it or spend your time, money or socialise will always have some kind of problem with it they are able to make up, create or find.
It sounds to me as if your missus is just finding something to complain about for the sake of it. Most of them do.
There is no such thing as a woman who doesn't nag.
Try a Japanese one. lol.
I cite my experience of a very abusive marriage in which I was a victim of repeated violence , and the relationship I am in now as my sources for this reply.

Oh and by the way if this is true...


Fran143 said:


> Ld, you are married to a Scottish Lass.....never get any hassle fae them!


 
Where can I get one. Are there any in London that you know, are you free.


----------



## screenman (13 Jan 2012)

My wife does not nag or moan as you describe, however I do treat her with respect and I also certainly want to spend the rest of my life with her. Have you thought the problem may lie with you and not with women.

I think you may find there are many animals that pair for life.


----------



## BluesDave (13 Jan 2012)

screenman said:


> My wife does not nag or moan as you describe, however I do treat her with respect and I also certainly want to spend the rest of my life with her. Have you thought the problem may lie with you and not with women.
> 
> I think you may find there are many animals that pair for life.


 Is she mute then?


----------



## screenman (13 Jan 2012)

No she is not mute, but she is happy and contented.


----------



## Dan_h (13 Jan 2012)

For me it would be a real problem if my wife complained all the time when I went cycling. I kind of think that the respect goes both ways. If cycling is important to you and she loves you then she should respect the fact that you enjoy cycling. I can understand her being upset if you spend literally every minute out on the bike and she gets no attention at all though.

IMHO It would not be about the cycling per se, more the concept that if you love someone then what makes them happy (within reason!) should be something you accomodate. My wife does not complain when I go out on Sunday mornings for a few hours, then again I don't complain when she wants to do things that are important to her.

She does still laugh at the lycra though!


----------



## colly (13 Jan 2012)

DavidDecorator said:


> Did you know that women thrive on confrontation and arguement. They simply can't resist contradictory discourse. I have never yet met a woman who can go for 48 hours without objecting to something, moaning about something, contradicting something or trying to pick an arguement about something.
> For three months in three separate relationships over the last twelve years I timed it whenever I noticed a pattern. Men on the other hand like peace and quiet and mostly hate that kind of thing.
> Whilst it is true that women are under more presssure than ever due to the changing of their role in society and the home I do not believe it excuses the behaviour.
> No creature is supposed to keep the same partner for life, they are not genetically programmed to but we do because we get used to one person, it becomes habit, better the devil you know, we don't want to upset the kids, it'd cost too much money/ hassle to undo the arrangement etc.
> ...


 
I must be lucky then.
Like mr screenman my mrs doesn't nag, moan or pick fights. Nor is she contradictory just for the sake of it.

Maybe you just happen to be drawn to the same sort of woman time after time.


----------



## Hicky (13 Jan 2012)

I cant believe know one has said it yet.....MTFU

I'm lucky in the fact the we only ever argue when we dont spend enough time together normally due to me having to work more than I would like, the trigger usually the kids have been at each others throats grinding her down(I'm the disaplinarian in the house)...then I get it as her outlet.

I normally let this happen as we're both aware of the reasons(although I think me being the outlet is sometimes a little childish(find another outlet for your frustrations but hey I've never said I understand women!)) after a while she'll apologise once I've let her out of the cupboard and untied her....witch.

ps, here isnt the outlet for advice if things are serious(please take the above with the humour intended).


----------



## judder (13 Jan 2012)

Am sure its not worth getting divorced over but it can certainly save you sanity after a divorce..And its cheaper...


----------



## kishan (13 Jan 2012)

wtf is your wife on drugs? your keeping fit and its your hobby you enjoy not like you do the same back to her ? is she insecure or something?ask her to join you for cycle rides too.


----------



## Arjimlad (13 Jan 2012)

My wife encourages me to ride to work because ..1. it saves money... 2. it makes me happier & more balanced if I get exercise and 3. she seems to want to have me around for as long as possible so the physical health benefits weigh in the balance... 4. I snore if I put on too much weight.

On the other hand if I was sodding off, & leaving her with 3 kids on her own for 5 hours at a time, at weekends, to tour the Cotswolds on my bike, she might grumble.

Good luck in resolving this. I hope you manage to get some time together to restore harmony.


----------



## kishan (13 Jan 2012)

this might fix your problems lol


----------



## Red Light (13 Jan 2012)

DavidDecorator said:


> Did you know that women thrive on confrontation and arguement. They simply can't resist contradictory discourse.


 
I always prefer intercourse over discourse


----------



## marafi (13 Jan 2012)

A divorce? just because you cycle is abit much. Let her try it cycling with the gears and see how it is. If not then talk to someone about it. Though, i find it a worrying that you would divorce her for something that is soo small still though im sure you have your reasons. Talk to me perhaps she wants you to love cycling to love her. OR perhaps there is something else. Not married so i can not add to that yet. Though, ladies or a guy would find cycling fun if not then perhaps they are worried about something.

Listen to eachother and perhaps see what happens. It seems too quick to react though still.


----------



## marafi (13 Jan 2012)

Red Light said:


> Why bicycles are better than women:
> 
> A bicycle is ready to go anytime, anywhere.
> Bicycles know when to keep quiet.
> ...


This could be the same for a lady. Why are bicycles are better then guys.


Bicycles don't blech, snore or fart.
A bicycle never get "too tired".
You can take a bicycle to the mall, and no matter how much time you spend there, when you return, it never asks "What took you so #%$^* long?"
Bicycles don't leave dirty socks and/or underwear all over the floor.
Bicycles don't work late.
Your Bicycle stays as clean as you want it to.
Bicycles don't have parents or kids.
Bicycles don't get sick.
A bicycle never try to be in control.
Bicycles let you know when something is wrong.
A bicycle does not worry obsessively about the size of its crank.
Bicycles don't get overweight, except as per your convenience.
A bicycle will never ask "Are you gaining weight?"
A bicycle will never dump you for a younger, sexier rider.
If your Bicycle goes flat, you can fix it.
If your Bicycle is too loose, you can tighten it.
You can check out the guy who works on your Bicycle.
If you say bad things to your Bicycle, you don't have to apologize before you ride it again.
Your Bicycle always has time for you.
Bicycles don't complain and don't ride away from you when the road gets rough.
Bicycles don't watch TV.
Bicycles don't shave.
Bicycles don't snore.
Bicycles don't leave a mess in the kitchen or bathroom.
Bicycles are better protection in a bad neighborhood.
If you don't like the size of your bicycle you can get a new one.
You can try out as many bikes as you like before you get your own.
You don't have to feed your bicycle.
Bicycles never argue, you are always right.
Bicycles never wake you up in the middle of the night, for any reason.
Bicycles never try to show you off to their friends.
Bicycles don't come home drunk after a night out with its buddies.
Bicycles don't sneak around with other bicycles.
Bicycles don't care what you look like or what your age is.
Bicycles don't care and don't comment about what you spend your money on.
Bicycles don't care if you have to work late.
When you go riding, your bicycle doesn't care if other bicycles are bigger or out of town.
You don't have to explain to a bike if you don't feel like a ride.
Bicycles never put you down.
Bicycles don't complain if you wear "sensible" clothes.
Bicycles don't have egos.
Bicycles don't refuse to ask for directions when they're lost.
Bicycles don't need remote control units.
When you're lost you don't have to argue with it about stopping for directions.
When it's going too fast into a curve you can slow it down.
When you need someone to ride with it's happy to go.
You buy the tools it needs; it doesn't buy tools that never get used.
You don't have to explain to it the need for matching jersey and shorts.
You don't have to continually assure it that its crank length is just right.
You determine the length and frequency of the rides, and you're always on top.
It never finishes before you do.
It doesn't complain about you going out to dinner with your women friends rather than staying at home with it.
You never get helpful suggestions from its mother.
It will ride with you even on Super Bowl Sunday.
It never complains if you put on a few pounds.
When its dysfunctional you know how to get it fixed (and know that it can be fixed).
If you decide to get a new bicycle you don't have to give up more than half of everything you have.
It will never earn more that you do for the same job just because it's a bicycle.
It never spends a "night out with the bikes" and comes home with a strange rash on its saddle.
It will never turn into a beer bellied blob of metal on the couch in front of the TV.
 
*Why bicycles are like men*



They both get flat at the most inappropriate moments.
The ones that look the fastest and most appealing usually work only on an irregular basis.
Thanks to google. ^


----------



## Hip Priest (13 Jan 2012)

A marriage in which either party takes to the Internet to complain about the other is already in difficulty.

Don't talk to us, talk to her.


----------



## funnymummy (13 Jan 2012)

DavidDecorator said:


> Did you know that women thrive on confrontation and arguement. They simply can't resist contradictory discourse. I have never yet met a woman who can go for 48 hours without objecting to something, moaning about something, contradicting something or trying to pick an arguement about something.
> 
> I cite my experience of a very abusive marriage in which I was a victim of repeated violence , and the relationship I am in now as my sources for this reply.


 
I have to say I find this post quite offensive, not all women are nags & to label them all as such simply because you have had bad relationships is really rather churlish.
It may say/explain more about yourself than you realise.


----------



## brokenflipflop (13 Jan 2012)

In my experience when it comes to women, they can take evil, vindictiveness and nastiness to a much higher level than men can and when they've inflicted all the hurt, they've even got the ability to walk off with a smile on their face and a spring in their step. It's just my experience so I'm sorry if that assessment seems a bit unfair.


----------



## lukesdad (13 Jan 2012)

brokenflipflop said:


> In my experience when it comes to women, they can take evil, vindictiveness and nastiness to a much higher level than men can and when they've inflicted all the hurt, they've even got the ability to walk off with a smile on their face and a spring in their step. It's just my experience so I'm sorry if that assessment seems a bit unfair.


They can also take lovelyness to the same heights, you re obviously mixing with the wrong sort.


----------



## funnymummy (13 Jan 2012)

brokenflipflop said:


> can take evil, vindictiveness and nastiness to a much higher level than men can and when they've inflicted all the hurt, they've even got the ability to walk off with a smile on their face and a spring in their step. .


 
And that is perfect description of my ex.. Who happens to not be female.

At the end of the day there is good & bad in both sexes, we should take each individual as we find them & judge each on their own merits, not label an entire species just because of the odd bad experience.


----------



## derrick (13 Jan 2012)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1NBpVKWh_c&ob=av3e


----------



## Bicycle (13 Jan 2012)

brokenflipflop said:


> In my experience when it comes to women, they can take evil, vindictiveness and nastiness to a much higher level than men can and when they've inflicted all the hurt, they've even got the ability to walk off with a smile on their face and a spring in their step. It's just my experience so I'm sorry if that assessment seems a bit unfair.


 
This is unusual.

Of course Hitler, Himmler, Stalin, Beria, Krushchev, Mladic, Caucescu, Milosevic, Tudjman, Karadzic, Pol Pot, Franco, Amin, G Khan and Caligula were (or are) all women. Well, if they had been it would have supported your argument. But they weren't.

I think we gentlemen of the world fill every step of the podium in the Horrid stakes. We do quite well in the minor placings too.

I'm sorry your experiences of half the population of the world have been predominantly bad. Really, it isn't meant to be like that.

I feel jolly lucky to have met only members of that tiny minority of women who are not horrid. I was going to put a smiley face on this, but didn't.


----------



## User10119 (13 Jan 2012)

Gosh, gender politics on the internet. Meh.

Is cycling a reason for divorce? No. Is your partner not supporting you in something that you love and which is very important for your well-being a sign that all may not be well in your relationship? Perhaps. Is it reasonable to take the piss out of people wearing lycra? Of course. All sporstwear is ridiculous, and cycling kit gets more ridiculous the further you are from your bike. Is it OK to talk to your partner in a way that hurts them or genuinely undermines their self-esteem, always assuming that you have been made aware that this is the (quite possibly unintentional and meant to be jokey) effect of your words? Nope.

CL
(Likes cycling. Recently single. Xmas present from ex? Copy of "It's all about the bike".)

ETA - mind, I bought him a pannier


----------



## brokenflipflop (13 Jan 2012)

Bicycle said:


> This is unusual.
> 
> Of course Hitler, Himmler, Stalin, Beria, Krushchev, Mladic, Caucescu, Milosevic, Tudjman, Karadzic, Pol Pot, Franco, Amin, G Khan and Caligula were (or are) all women. Well, if they had been it would have supported your argument. But they weren't.
> 
> ...


I wasn't talking about Indiscriminate evil I'm talking about family relationships and people (women) you've looked after over a long period of time. Hitler loved thingy Brown or Braun or whatever his mistress was called and I'm sure the other maniacs on your list may have been loving to their family members.


----------



## brokenflipflop (13 Jan 2012)

derrick said:


> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1NBpVKWh_c&ob=av3e



+1

I'm sure It's no coincidence Black Widows do what they do.


----------



## byegad (13 Jan 2012)

Do you want to stay with her? Stop cycling!

Could find better? Keep riding!


----------



## ttcycle (13 Jan 2012)

I'm not sure what the issue is, it's going to be difficult on here playing the guessing game- maybe try and talk about it with her when you're both relaxed so it's not confrontational.

All you can do is talk it through, figure out what is going on and try and work through it so you both feel happy.

Good luck


----------



## lukesdad (13 Jan 2012)

ttcycle said:


> I'm not sure what the issue is, it's going to be difficult on here playing the guessing game- maybe try and talk about it with her when you're both relaxed so it's not confrontational.
> 
> All you can do is talk it through, figure out what is going on and try and work through it so you both feel happy.
> 
> Good luck


Have you ever tried to talk to a wife tt ?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (13 Jan 2012)




----------



## ttcycle (13 Jan 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Have you ever tried to talk to a wife tt ?


Not yours if that's what you're asking ld...


----------



## Speicher (14 Jan 2012)

alecstilleyedye said:


>


 
Lots of knobs on there to be manipulating, Alecstilleyedye.


----------



## lukesdad (14 Jan 2012)

User13710 said:


> [Gender politics control ON] Oh typical - lots of attractive, interesting and varied ladyknobs under a glass ceiling, with one big boring manknob at the top! [Gender politics control OFF]


 One big Knob TMN ? I know I havn t got my glasses on but.....


----------



## alecstilleyedye (14 Jan 2012)

User13710 said:


> You're right! I meant bigknob in the metaphorical sense, but that is a remarkably small one, given the orientation, it must be said


room must be on the chilly side…


----------



## PpPete (14 Jan 2012)

At last - an explanation...

*Have you ever wondered how a woman's brain works? ** 
Well..it's finally explained here in one, easy-to-understand illustration:*
*






*




*Every one of those little blue balls is a thought about something that needs to be done, a decision or a problem that needs to be solved. 
In contrast a man has only 2 balls and they consume all his thoughts.*


----------



## Cyclopathic (14 Jan 2012)

gavroche said:


> I don't think so but I am getting fed up with my wife having a go at me everytime she sees me in my cycling gear!
> Just done 30 miles this afternoon and my wife was at home when I got back ( I usually try to get back and shower, before she gets home).
> I got the riot act for going out like that. Like what? I am bloody cycling not meeting the Queen!
> Does anyone has a wife like mine who hates cycling?


 
The next time you go out somewhere with your wife wear all your most gaudy lycra and insist that contrary to what she thinks, you absolutely rock this look and see it as far more than just utilitarian and practical and are going to wear it allways.
Then if necessary you can relent and concede only to wear it when the occasion calls for it.

I can't imagine my o.h. having a go at me for what I wore. If she thought it was hideous then she may well refuse to be seen with me in public, which is absolutely fair enough, but I think we would both think it unnaceptable to be dictating what we wore to one another which ever way around it was.


----------



## fossyant (14 Jan 2012)

OK - you took it too far !


----------

